# 2000 ft of gravel Plow or Blow



## vahaus

Situation is 2000ft 10ft wide gravel lane in West central Ohio runs North-south so drifting an issue. In past had a guy plow the lane ok as long as he didn't push to west side which he did last year and ended up with 3-4 ft of snow across entire length spent the next 10 hours on a rented Bobcat to get back to the house. Have a 29inch MTD snowblower, which if snow is around 6 inches or so I can run 4 passes and be done in just over and hour. Looking for something quicker.

Have tried a snowblower mounted to my zero turn mower tore up the blower after 3 uses. Gone back to dealer. Thinking a small 4wd tractor with a 3 pt hitch blower as option 1 or 4wd truck with blade option 2, not really thrilled with blade for the same reason as the problem I had last year. I have a 2WD F-150 not sure it has enough for plowing. Lke the blower option most, dealer is trying o sell me on a 38 inch walk behind Snapper, I'm getting to a point I don't want to walk and manhandle a snow thrower.

Looking for ideas from people who live in the country and understand trying to do this as enconmical as possible.

Not too worried about throwing gravel as nearest neighbor is a 1/4 mile away.

Thoughts and ideas appreciated.


----------



## moserjj

I'd go with the compact 4x4 tractor and blower. I'd get a front mounted one but a rear 3pt one would be ok too. A 2wd drive truck won't plow worth a darn so you'd at least need a 4x4 truck to plow with. I've got a 700' driveway and have both and if I could have only one, it would be the tractor.


----------



## woodsman

My driveway is 1500 ft long and i use a 96 F150 with a western plow and i can have it all done in 5-10 minutes and be warm as toast doing it. I have a tractor but F that when it's cold it ain't worth it. I simply plow drive back up and plow down again (always plow down hill) stack the snow then go about my day. Tractor.. clear it off, allow to warm a bit, dress to the hills, get on tractor (hopefully there is no wind) begin blowing and 1-2 hrs later i am done and frozen 1/2 to death. take tractor back knock off snow peel frozen butt from seat, break off frozen mustache ice go in house and strip off 7 layers of clothing, mop up snow that has infiltrated 6 layers, go in front of fire and thaw out


----------



## cotter

Howdy neighbor! Glad to hear I wasn't the only one 'converted' by our last February snow. Where are you located? Outside of London here.

All in all I would have to say the blower is the best option for getting rid of snow because it does just that, gets rid of it. You are exactly correct on setting yourself up for a ton more work plowing to the windward (west) side. It will continue to drift over deeper each time you proceed to plow it. You might consider some snow fence. You can see what it has done for me here: http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=111929 Be sure to look at the link in the post with the pics of the same spot last Feb. Which reminds me I have a green picture of that same place to post up.
The problem you will find with the tractor and blower is the $$$$$. It is very easy to have some big money wrapped up in the equipment. You might be able to do OK with a tractor and a blade where you can push the snow further off the edge of the driveway without having to make a picture post in the 'worst stuck' thread. You will either need some size/weight or the 4wd for the tractor Trigreen (local used tractor place) had a nice ~50 hp Deutz 4wd with a front 3 point last week when I was in there, wanted a little too much $ for it but it would have been real nice with a snow blower on it.

Good luck and keep us updated on what you get.
Chad


----------



## Dakota Dave

I usan old farm tractor with a PUll V type blower works great I blow everthing to the east Anything on the west becomes a ridge and it drifts that much deeper next time. If I get more than 24" at a time I get stuck then have to pull it out. The V blowers are dirt cheap and nice for long strechs of road. they are useless for cleaning out the yard, as you must be moving fwr for it to work.


----------



## leon

*snow issues*



vahaus;1202349 said:


> Situation is 2000ft 10ft wide gravel lane in West central Ohio runs North-south so drifting an issue. In past had a guy plow the lane ok as long as he didn't push to west side which he did last year and ended up with 3-4 ft of snow across entire length spent the next 10 hours on a rented Bobcat to get back to the house. Have a 29inch MTD snowblower, which if snow is around 6 inches or so I can run 4 passes and be done in just over and hour. Looking for something quicker.
> 
> Have tried a snowblower mounted to my zero turn mower tore up the blower after 3 uses. Gone back to dealer. Thinking a small 4wd tractor with a 3 pt hitch blower as option 1 or 4wd truck with blade option 2, not really thrilled with blade for the same reason as the problem I had last year. I have a 2WD F-150 not sure it has enough for plowing. Lke the blower option most, dealer is trying o sell me on a 38 inch walk behind Snapper, I'm getting to a point I don't want to walk and manhandle a snow thrower.
> 
> Looking for ideas from people who live in the country and understand trying to do this as economical as possible.
> 
> Not too worried about throwing gravel as nearest neighbor is a 1/4 mile away.
> 
> Thoughts and ideas appreciated.


Since I dont have any interest in reaching for your wallet;

The least expensive heavy duty option for you is a BCS 2 wheel gas or diesel tractor and a single stage snowthrower with a sulky that you can ride along on and not have to walk.. 
and you will have a machine that you can use the year round if you desire to do so.

from the www.earthtoolsBCS.com web page

BCS 853 2 wheel tractor is gear drive throughout and useable the year round.

1. 13 horsepower Honda engine recoil start equiped $3,600.00 plus tax and shipping

2. 10 horse power Yanmar engine; electric start equiped as standard $4,800.00 plus tax and 
shipping.

3. 11 horse power Kohler Lombardini diesel; electric start equiped as standard $4,950 plus 
tax and shipping.

4. 33" inch 2 stage gear driven snow blower sale price $1849.00 plus tax and shipping

5. mowing sulky $350.00 plus tax and frieght

The BCS branded Berta made snow blowers were designed by berta to be used in the alpine country with thier heavy snows so they will work very well every where.

The sulky will allow you to ride behind the tractor as the tractor will handle the blower and sulky easily and the 853 has the factory braking system as standard equipment and allows easy turning.

The folks at earth tools are a family run outfit and farm operation as well and every machine is uncrated run and prepared by the owner before it is picked up by the buyer.

The BCS has a full gear drive system with no belts and was designed to work in steep vineyards and farms with steep slopes. ussmileyflag:waving:

The diesel engine option gives you greater economy in fuel and provides power much faster to implements at a lower horsepower.

I believe they only come with the Kohler Lombardini diesel as standard equipment and the Yanmar power is an option.


----------



## Mabepossibly

I have a similar 1/4 mi paved driveway and faced similar problems when my garden tractor and 2 walk behind blowers died in 1 storm. To be fair the storm was 3' 7". It would take me a little over an hour to clear a 4-8" storm. Not good when I need to be on the road at 6am for work. 

This year I bought a plow and never looked back. I already had a 4x4 truck and the $4k investment is the best $4k I ever spent. I will never not own a plow for as long as I have a driveway this size.


----------



## woodsman

Mabepossibly;1207122 said:


> I have a similar 1/4 mi paved driveway and faced similar problems when my garden tractor and 2 walk behind blowers died in 1 storm. To be fair the storm was 3' 7". It would take me a little over an hour to clear a 4-8" storm. Not good when I need to be on the road at 6am for work.
> 
> This year I bought a plow and never looked back. I already had a 4x4 truck and the $4k investment is the best $4k I ever spent. I will never not own a plow for as long as I have a driveway this size.


X2 well done, warm, cozy and did i say warm..


----------



## Kramer

woodsman;1211292 said:


> X2 well done, warm, cozy and did i say warm..


Couldn't agree more. Snow blowing with a walk behind is slow. you're soaked, really suc*s in the ice/rain and dark. You're cold and subject to the direction of the wind.

Buy a jeep with a small plow, learn to plow it to one side and you're best off.

If you don't have room to allow for more snow later then I'd suggest the blower. If you have a known "good" side to push it to then do an extra pass or so with the jeep.

I've got a property like yours but about 600ft long. I always push it to one side and have never had an issue. Takes a few extra minutes that's all.


----------



## leon

*snow removal equipment*

He has a bad driveway and a section subject to heavy drifting 
when a plow is used and limited resources.

A BCS or Grillo with a snow blower will remove everything in front
of it and the chute and spout can easily positoned to avoid blowback.

The 2 BCS single and 2 stage snow blowers are all gear drive with gear driven 
snow blower gear boxes with huge power delivery and throwing capacity.

The largest BCS gas engined two wheel tractor(13 Horsepower ?) 
and the BCS Berta 32 inch snow blower and mowing sulky would 
cost less money to own and operate.

I am sure that a wind screen cabin is available allow the operator a wind break
and in addition use the mowing sulky to be attached closely to the tractors 
hitch by repositioning the sulky hitch and shortening it as the sulky swivels 
slightly opposite the turning direction ( this could be improved by using the 
cyclone rake heavy dual pneumatic caster sets to allow faster turns and 
effortless backing in the seat of the sulky.

The pictures of the BCS Berta single and two stage blowers are located in the school snowblowing bid thread I uploaded a while ago.

The handles reverse and are positioned over the engines to allow snow blowers, sweepers and mowers to be used among other attachments


----------



## cotter

Seeing how he has not been back in 6 days I would say moot point 

Chad


----------



## woodsman

I was watching a neighbor this morning he has a tractor with a blower oon the back and all i seen was this poor man being beaten by a snow shield he was blowing. He was bundled up in a heavy carheart and it was brown but i did not know this until he jumped off and the snow fell off him. I then plowed th rest for him with my 900 dollar F150 (with plow) and he was a happy man. I told him all he needs to do now is move some of the higher side banks with the blower and then go have a beer.... he agreed

PS it was -29 F this morning and i was WARM inside the truck....


----------



## Aveerainc

Plow all the way for a driveway that size. A nice Jeep Wrangler would be perfect.


----------



## MtnCowboy

"Looking for ideas from people who live in the country and understand trying to do this as enconmical as possible."

You asked for economy, not ease, so here's how I've done it for years on a mile of 10' gravel road located across a mountainside with nowhere to push snow: primary unit is an ATV with 5' plow, secondary is an old garden tractor with 46" blower. I roll snow to the down slope side, traveling at speed to throw snow over the edge with the plow. Berm buildup is inevitable so I clamp a wooden wing (2x6/plywood) to the plow and use it to keep the berm shaved to 2' high. I just started doing that and it works great. For very heavy snow, or if the berm becomes unmanageable, I go with the blower. A good walk-behind like an 11 hp Honda with 32" cut is rated at 70 tons/hr. But my tractor/blower (bought it used years ago for $1200) throws closer to 170 tons/hr.

If all I had to do was maintain my 700' gravel driveway I'd probably use only the little tractor/blower. The only real problem is sucking up rock and breaking shear pins. My driveway is 5/8ths minus which the blower handles just fine. The majority of the main road is 1-1/4 rock which is large enough to get caught between the sawtooth augers and the housing. I avoid that by adjusting the skis for maximum blower height but it leaves 2"-3" of snow that must be plowed.

I think you are on the right track with the blower idea and what type is your choice. I got lucky with my blower because most of the garden tractor blowers don't perform like this one does, although one exception is the Bercomac line. I also dramatically increased throwing distance with the installation of a rubber impeller kit. Check for Clarence impeller kit or fab one yourself with mending plates and a heavy mudflap. Just be aware that the blower might throw hard enough to blast rock through a plastic chute. Been there.

My 18 hp garden tractor is 2WD and only 600 lbs. But when weighted down with the blower, weights, filled tires and operator it's 1500 lbs. My drive and the road is up to a 9% grade and the unit handles that perfectly well. Steering is a bit tricky w/o 4WD but I make it work. Chains are a must. The Craftsman tractor is 15 years old and the Agri-Fab blower (16" augers and fan) might be too. They've taken a lot of abuse and are still going strong on original parts.

I'd switch to an ATV blower but I'm not convinced throwing performance would be that much better than with my current setup. Plus the tractor came with a mower deck and bagger, the weights, chains, ... it was a good deal. I also have a 27" 10.5 hp Husky walk-behind but there's absolutely no comparison between it and the tractor blower.


----------



## Aveerainc

ATV is a good choice if you can keep up with the storm...but when you get a big storm and it's the heavy wet snow an ATV will not be up for the task. I had several other problems using an ATV when I first moved into my house:

1. You get soaked and freeze if you are keeping up with the storm. Fun at first but 1/2 way through a tough winter and it gets old

2. You run out of places to put the snow and that becomes a real issue. If you have a place to put it and you are diligent from the very first storm you can mitigate this problem but if you don't you are out of luck

I switched to a plow 4 years ago and will never ever look back. And my snowblower works great on the walkways but it's a pita trying to do the entire driveway.


----------



## vahaus

*Appreciate all the ideas*

Really appreciate all the ideas, gotta say I've been pricing out tractors and other options ATV, truck, etc. My land is as flat as a pancake so not worried about going up down or around anything lane is flat and straight. Anyone who has a blower learns real fast not to blow snow back on themselves otherwise you end up like some of you suggest cold wet and looking like a big snowman.

Having said all that, my budget this year is such that tractor new or used not in the cards. ATV with blade same thing, don't really want to buy a truck as I already have a truck just wish I had 4WD, so probably going with a bigger walk behind blower made by Snapper XL1738e, used with low hours, about half the money I spent on the blower for my zero turn and has heated handles.

Maybe some day I can get a nicer toy to play in the snow.


----------



## brimfield

I have a 1/4 mile drive that was gravel for 7 years. I had a Cub Cadet 45" 13 hp 2 stage blower. It was great for blowing the snow way out of the way. My problem was getting rocks jamming it up, I could change the shear pin in under 3 min flat. then came mud season and the blower would sink in so I made some skis for the front. I went to start it this winter and something cut loose like a valve or rod. My point is blowers are great but stay away from 2 stage on gravel. I now plow with a Silverado 2500 4wd and a 8' Fisher. Now I am running out of places to push snow and had to get a snow foil to push all the snow off to one side. I have a paved drive now but it is a mess to plow, narrow steep incline and a sharp bend. 2 guys have quit in years past due to all the "fun" plowing it. One guy refers to my drive as the spare boxer short drive.


----------



## cotter

Like I mentioned, try the snow fence. Very economical and saves a ton of work by putting the snow where you want it.
Heated handles, eeeewh. 
Chad


----------



## leolkfrm

I have a 71/2 ft lucknow and plow stone, however i had shoes made for it so it would not dig into the drive....it leaves a couple of inches that i clean with a loader. i only use it on the heavier snows(over 6") but it save a lot of work. used to do a neighbors that would see a 3' drift, found that by making a couple of passes off the driveway on the windside reduced the size of drift in the driveway and kept the main driveway cleaner longer!


----------



## woodsman

it does not matter how much experience one has using a blower if the wind is blowing from every direction your getting covered with snow period.. Get a plow truck and push all snow to the downward wind side and be done with it and stay warm.


----------



## loudcav

How about this since it sounds like you have a decent sized chunk of land why dont you go buy say something like a JD 2305 with the 200cx loader and throw a frontier rear mounted blower on the back I just bought the 2305 the other day with the loader and 62D deck and the weight box for under 14K brand new with 0% for 3 years gotta love the guys over at JD equipment for figureing that up.
oh and you can also get a cab from Curtis for it may look a bit goofy because the tractor is so small but it will keep you dry and warmer


----------



## FisherVMan

Did you say in the beginning that you could snowblow 4 passes or around 8000ft in about an hour? With 6 inches of snow?????? Hummmmmmm . I plow a 600 ft driveway for a guy; that used to try to keep it open with a big blower and it seams to me he spoke more of 2-3 hours avg; of mostly problems every time he got into it ???? Not sure how much snow you get in Ohio for an AVG winter; so probably we are talking about very different snow conditions; as he was trying to deal with 3ft drifts on a regular basis say dozens of times in a normal winter ??? Since we have been plowing it ; He told me; that there is no better sight he knows of ; then to look out the window at 2 O'clock in the morning, and see our strobe lights snapping, as we plow with the storm!

Ps We build the adaptors to hook up Fisher Plows to JD tractors and have them for 200/300/400/500 Series QD loaders if you want to watch what a 32 hp tractor can do with close to 4 ft of snow of normal wetness[not another movie of someone plowing powder dry snow] you may want to watch this movie??


----------



## vahaus

loadcav, I gotta find your Deere dealer here found new tractor alone $12.5k+ loader $3.5k, blower $3k or more, so by the time I was out the door I was looking at more than $20k.

I checked out New Holland, Kubota and Mahindra, All in the same ballbark $18-$23k even with 0% financing, hard to justify a tractor that gets only occasional use.


----------



## barrybro

I have 1/4 mile long driveway in the country. Did it with a 3pt blower, and a backblade on a tractor. This year I bought a 96 chevy with a plow. The truck nor the plow are pretty. I will use a plow truck from now on. Plow truck is quicker safer and does a better job.

Barry


----------



## loudcav

vahaus;1216904 said:


> loadcav, I gotta find your Deere dealer here found new tractor alone $12.5k+ loader $3.5k, blower $3k or more, so by the time I was out the door I was looking at more than $20k.
> 
> I checked out New Holland, Kubota and Mahindra, All in the same ballbark $18-$23k even with 0% financing, hard to justify a tractor that gets only occasional use.


they have several locations I delt with the one in London since its right down the road just go to yahoo and search JD Equipment they have several stores one in Wilmington,hilliyard,W. cort house, Easton, Lancaster, and Marion http://jdequipment.com/
obviously the price I gave dosent include the blower but I didnt buy one or even price it


----------



## loudcav

oh and trade in that zero turn you will loose speed when mowing but you wont have an idle piece of equipment for half the year. I had a Bunton several years back and it was about worthless had to watch how you got up on the ditch to mow it then it wasnt really the greatest to spray or fertilize the yard never tried tho since we had a Gator at that time I had to pull the zero turn off the ditch a couple times was just a pain in the ass. with the 60 inch or so deck on the zero turn then we went to the 54 on the X475 it didnt really add that much time just had more to trim since it didnt get as close


----------



## cotter

loudcav, just give it hell when you can with what you can and call in the pro's or not so pro's when you can not do any more. New equipment is NICE but as the Mitchell's told you, EXPENSIVE. Even going accross the road to TriGreen's and going used is expensive most times. Make it thru this year and then start watching craigslist for a 'deal' over the summer. Anything that is for sale right now is at top dollar and if it is not it is gone before you see the listing.

Chad


----------



## loudcav

they didnt tell me anything if anything Andy gave me a better price than I thaught I could get when you go in and expect to pay 18k for a new one and pay just under 14 for the same piece you built on Deeres site its a good day


----------



## vahaus

Snow fence we're talking 2000ft a lot of work to put up and take down every year, as the field next to the lane is farm land which has corn or beans on it so leaving up is not an option and the fence and time to put up not that cheap in my eyes.

Wind here usually blows from one direction only usually from West or South west. So blowing snow on me has never really been an issue. I stay quite warm and dry except when it's really cold and my hands get cold no matter what glove I have on.

This spring I'll do more work on the fence row about 10 ft away running the length of the lane hopefully allowing more of the snow to blow on through and not back up in the lane.


----------



## loudcav

if that fence and trees are on the eastern side you may try clearing up the under brush a bit that is if that area is yours


----------



## vahaus

I've talked to farmer next door the fence row is the property line and he farms on the other side so no issue clearing out underbrush etc.


----------



## loudcav

once you get it cleaned up it should help alot tho there will always be drifts on it its just the nature of the north south road but thats where your equipment comes in to play


----------



## leon

*snow etc.*



vahaus;1218587 said:


> Snow fence we're talking 2000ft a lot of work to put up and take down every year, as the field next to the lane is farm land which has corn or beans on it so leaving up is not an option and the fence and time to put up not that cheap in my eyes.
> 
> Wind here usually blows from one direction only usually from West or South west. So blowing snow on me has never really been an issue. I stay quite warm and dry except when it's really cold and my hands get cold no matter what glove I have on.
> 
> This spring I'll do more work on the fence row about 10 ft away running the length of the lane hopefully allowing more of the snow to blow on through and not back up in the lane.


========================================================================

With the ground you have there the 13 H.P. equiped Honda engine B.C.S., and the 33 inch 2 stage snow thrower and a ride along sulky will provide you with lots of snow removal power.

Adding Clarences impeller kit to the 33 inch 2 stage thrower will throw the snow over the trees.


----------



## loudcav

I think it all really comes down to what you do with your ground like say if you have a garden or farm animals. for me I have alot of work to do with a loader and it will allow me to buy things like dirt and mulch in bulk and in the spring and fall I can use the 2305 to till the garden then come winter I can use the bucket to clear the driveway and a path to the chicken coop


----------



## treefarm

Sorry to say, but after seeing your roadway you need a plow truck or a minimum 50 hp tractor I maintain about 1800 foot driveway and large barn area were expecting 2 foot snow Wednesday. Now 40 years ago when I was a kid we maintained this road with a Garden gravelly tractor 14 hp with a 40 inch blower it can be done but it was torture. I think you need to ask yourself how important is it that I clear my road to me its vital I get out for work every morning as being self-employed. I have a 1 ton pickup with a plow and most times I'll use the tractor not to have the banks down the road side. probably your cheapest option right now would be fine to use tractor 50 to 60 hp with a loader get a rear 84 inch snowblower or an inverted snowblower so you can drive forward and you'll be set, or spend the big bucks and get a cab tractor and it's just like a plow truck warm as toast . I posted a picture of what I use this was taken in early November I was setting the snowblower up so it wouldn't eat too much gravel LOL take care


----------



## loudcav

treefarm;1222417 said:


> Sorry to say, but after seeing your roadway you need a plow truck or a minimum 50 hp tractor I maintain about 1800 foot driveway and large barn area were expecting 2 foot snow Wednesday. Now 40 years ago when I was a kid we maintained this road with a Garden gravelly tractor 14 hp with a 40 inch blower it can be done but it was torture. I think you need to ask yourself how important is it that I clear my road to me its vital I get out for work every morning as being self-employed. I have a 1 ton pickup with a plow and most times I'll use the tractor not to have the banks down the road side. probably your cheapest option right now would be fine to use tractor 50 to 60 hp with a loader get a rear 84 inch snowblower or an inverted snowblower so you can drive forward and you'll be set, or spend the big bucks and get a cab tractor and it's just like a plow truck warm as toast . I posted a picture of what I use this was taken in early November I was setting the snowblower up so it wouldn't eat too much gravel LOL take care


if he dosent have a farm that tractor is a waste and is way over kill to have it sit half the year a small compact like the 2305 or the new series 1 would do him quite well yes it will take longer but the tractor can be used year round


----------



## treefarm

As I stated in my earlier post I used to maintain that driveway with a 14 hp tractor it was torture , my father didn't want to spend the money on a larger snowblower for the larger tractors. He could easily find a used 60 hp orange red green blue for a reasonable price that's a lot of road to take care especially if a major storm hits with a small tractor been there done that. Not to be a wise guy when you live in the country and you're that far off the road you need large equipment especially being so isolated at least in my neck of the woods, if I didn't farm I would still have a large tractor to get down that road and keep it open for fire trucks and emergency vehicles. I believe he's looking for opinions from people who have similar driveways I think I qualify, I have a 1 ton truck with a plow it makes large banks and three storms in the road you need the tractors loader to clear the snow banks might as well just snow blow. And as far as the size of the tractor its better to have too much tractor than too little ask anybody who's been stuck in their driveway with their sub compact tractor like my neighbors ;-) take care


----------



## vahaus

treefarm, now that's a piece of equipement, but with something that big one pass and I'm done, probably not even enough time to warm everything up. Yes would be nice to have but when we don't typically get that much snow I think this is overkill. If I really get in a jam the guy who farms my land has a 8ft behind is JD and has a standing offer to clear my lane if I need him too. I do appreciate the advice though.


----------



## South Seneca

I have a farmer friend that has a huge blower on the back of his JD 8200. I hope to go see that run Thursday.


----------



## treefarm

I'm really just trying to show you the size of the snowblower that you could pick up for $4000 and possibly a $15,000 used tractor, you would never have to worry when the farmer tells you he can't get there, as I tell the people around me sometimes. Question Ohio doesn't get a lot of snow?? Then as others have suggested I would recommend an old plow truck, the kind my brother uses on the farm to make roadways to the hay not registered for the road of course, but perfect for the field has no brakes just lower the plow to stop LOL which always doesn't work so well check out picture take care


----------



## brimfield

Man I do wish my Cub snow blower 45" cut 13 hp didn't blow the motor. Hard winter here in Ma. Allot more snow than we are used to without any melt off. here is my example of snow banks.Might just have the 13hp motor fixed fo the Cub or buy a new motor.


----------



## vahaus

This is exacly my point with a plow only, Saw this last year only worse as I had 3-4 feet of drifting beacause of poor plowing


----------



## Aveerainc

The blower comes in handy when you want to widen the driveway by cutting down the high banks if you can - the rain which will freeze is going to make the banks like concrete. 

Look on CL and you'll be able to find someone to come in and move a lot of snow with a front end locaer or bobcat - should get you through the rest of the winter.


----------



## loudcav

accually its more like the blower comes in handy all the time especially if you live in the midle of an empty field a little bit of wind and you can have a deep drift in your driveway I had one early in the winter that was probably 3ft deep that was right around the cars had a heck of a time getting our Z71 out then tried to go through the deep spot near where it started in my 2500HD and stuck it


----------



## roachy

Get yourself an older 6cyl jeep wrangler and a 6.5ft western and your set. Thats what I plow with and it goes through snow like a tank. A good wrangler between a '97 or newer would be ideal.


----------

